# [ati-drivers] Problème bizarre avec glxgears

## d2_racing

Salut tout le monde, je roule depuis plusieurs mois avec le driver ati en version 8.40 et tout est fonctionnel. Mon DRI est à yes et mon glxgears fonctionne normalement.

Par contre,j'ai essayé le driver en version  ~x86 et mon dri est à yes, sauf que mon glxgears fait des folies. Genre je ne vois pas l'animation et j'ai plein de couleurs et des lignes pas rapport lorsque je le lance en console.

Pour votre information: 

1.Avec le kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 avec le driver ati-drivers 8.40 j'ai pas de problème.

2.Avec le kernel 2.6.23-gentoo-r8 avec le driver ati-drivers en testing le problème est là.

3.Avec le kernel 2.6.24-Gentoo-r1 avec le driver ati-drivers 8.40  ou la version testing le problème est là.

J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a une idée, car tout semble être fonctionnel sauf le programme glxgears capote.

Merci à l'avance.

----------

## kwenspc

hum est ce que le driver ati est compatible avec ces toutes dernières versions du noyau? Car le problème peut venir de là.

----------

## nykos

8.40 c'est pas la version qui est en stable et qui buggait chez tout le monde ?

essaye la version qui est en ~arch

----------

## d2_racing

Je vais donner le plus d'info quand je lance glxgears...la dernière fois que j'ai regardé, il n'y avait même pas d'erreur.

----------

## d2_racing

Mes infos avec le driver x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4 : 

glxinfo : 

http://rafb.net/p/Jyxuc429.html

http://rafb.net/p/bHmP4w33.htmlLast edited by d2_racing on Thu Feb 14, 2008 3:53 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens de voir ceci :

http://rafb.net/p/NPdC0R57.htmlLast edited by d2_racing on Thu Feb 14, 2008 3:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens d'installer les derniers testing 8.45.4:

http://rafb.net/p/BNe9kQ77.html

Et mon glxinfo :

http://rafb.net/p/9u0vnM92.htmlLast edited by d2_racing on Thu Feb 14, 2008 3:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

J'ai pas d'erreur pourtant : http://rafb.net/p/xOH2In29.htmlLast edited by d2_racing on Thu Feb 14, 2008 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Voici mon X.ORG au cas où

http://rafb.net/p/L20wEY79.htmlLast edited by d2_racing on Thu Feb 14, 2008 3:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens d'essayer supertux et ça roule nickel.

----------

## geekounet

Gniiiii !! Un seul post à la fois stp, et pas une série à la suite comme ça ! Et si c'est trop long, utilise des services comme pastebin, qui sont fait pour ça !   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## d2_racing

Le problème avec ce genre de post c'est qu'on a une limite pour le nombre de ligne et vu que je sais pas où chercher, j'ai donné le plus d'info possible.

----------

## geekounet

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Le problème avec ce genre de post c'est qu'on a une limite pour le nombre de ligne

 

 *geekounet wrote:*   

> Et si c'est trop long, utilise des services comme pastebin, qui sont fait pour ça !  

 

=> http://pastebin.com/

=> http://www.rafb.net/paste/ (avec l'outil app-text/nopaste en plus, c'est le bonheur)

et plein d'autres...

----------

## d2_racing

Je sais pas pourquoi mais je n'ai plus le droit de supprimer mes propres messages.

----------

## d2_racing

Merci pour les liens, je vais me servir de rafb à partir de maintenant.

----------

## d2_racing

Je viens de mettre un ksnapshoot du problème : http://www.gentoo-quebec.org/Image/glxgears.png

Je pense que ça peut pas être plus clair  :Smile: 

----------

## El_Goretto

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Je sais pas pourquoi mais je n'ai plus le droit de supprimer mes propres messages.

 

Je vais peut être dire une ânerie, mais tu n'as pas le droit d'effacer un message s'il n'est pas le dernier du thread.

----------

## d2_racing

Tu as raison, je vois que j'ai seulement un bouton X pour mon dernier post.

----------

